# Air 8 and rgs



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello all I know there is been a lot of convo on this stuff but I bought the soil conditioner pack I think it's called. I over seeded my back yard on aug 25 when can I apply these 2 products on the new seed. Does this stuff need or have to be watered in? Thanks


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Apply anytime!


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Yep, you can apply any time. I believe the recommended rate is 6oz RGS per 1000sqft and 9oz Air8 per 1000sqft.
While it doesn't "need" to be watered in, I always try to when I apply these products. They're to amend the soil so I figure a light dose of water (1/4" or so) is good to get it into the dirt.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

How often to apply? I applied both of these products day of seeding, which was almost 2 weeks ago. But I've got quite a bit of grass up now and figured another shot of RGS wouldn't be a bad idea? I think I will also throw Humic12 at it as well.

Would MicroGreene help as well? Or is better to wait for it to mature?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing about micro green on the new grass from recent tttf overseed...any thoughts?


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I believe RGS has a temperature restriction to not exceed 3 ounces 1000 sq ft when above 85*. Not sure if that's a problem now in the Midwest being it is now late September.
I also believe GCF rewrote watering in requirements to read: 
_Watering in Requirement: If a hose end sprayer is used with a setting allows for a 20-1 dilution with water of each product there is no need to water the application in. If you must use a dilution rate that is less than 20-1 or if there is uncertainty about your actual dilution rate, the application(s) should be watered in for 5-15 minutes._

I put MicroGreene and Greene Effect on about 16 days after overseed and some young germination. No ill effects.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

I put it down tonight small chance of rain tomorrow if it doesn't rain I will try and water. Wonder what happens if you don't water do you just waste the products?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

01redcrew said:


> I put it down tonight small chance of rain tomorrow if it doesn't rain I will try and water. Wonder what happens if you don't water do you just waste the products?


RGS will be just fine. The kelp and fulvic components can be absorbed foliarly. The humic and any leftover fulvic/kelp not absorbed will eventually be rinsed off into the dirt and be used by the root zone eventually. (Technically humic isn't used by the roots but chelates minerals and holds onto minerals for the roots to use.) Just keep in mind applying RGS over 85 deg may yellow the grass if not watered in.

Air-8. That is composed of humic, which doesn't matter if watered in or not, and KOH. KOH is a stronger base. I haven't tested the PH but a high PH substance sitting on the leaves may have adverse affects on the grass. KOH solutions up to 2% are usually a skin irritant and over 2% can be corrosive. Now of course, this would depend on your dilution rate with water when you spray it. Air-8 works on the soil so it needs to be watered in to get to the soil. I personally have always sprayed it before a rain or watered it in. I haven't tried leaving on the leaf to see what happens.

Personally, I prefer to not water in RGS so it can be foliarly absorbed (specifically the kelp and fulvic). Maybe water it in the next morning if you want. Air-8 needs to be in the soil so that should be watered in or have rain (not heavy downpour). With different targets, leaf tissue vs soil, I don't combine them. RGS works well applied with fert. Air-8 can be done whenever you need or desire an aeration.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Great info thank you. I lucky out and got about .4 tenths today


----------

